# Bruised rib or cracked?



## ayden (Mar 10, 2011)

Took a spill today on my side at Hawes, and afterwards the lower-right rib area was sore but I felt fine to complete the rest of the ride. It wasn't until just after the ride I realized certain movements hurt like hell - getting into my truck, bending down, and especially coughing. Sneezing is agony.

So, that said, I'm curious if anyone has experienced cracking a rib and still being able to complete their ride, or would it be completely obvious that its cracked when it happens?


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

I cracked a rib in November. It really doesn't feel any different t


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

(Whoops) different than a bruised rib, but it took like 6 weeks to stop hurting, and a bruise would have been faster. I didn't bother going for an X-ray because there's not really any treatment. I was back riding after 2-3 weeks, but gingerly. I couldn't sleep on my right side for over a month. 

Good luck. Don't push it more than you should.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

And I did complete that first ride back. Hurt a lot more the next day.


----------



## meerkite (Oct 26, 2011)

I fell also, last year as I couldnt get out of my clips intime, I new I had hurt my ribs, but wasnt that painful, finished ride. The real pain came a few days later, when laughing or sneezing etc was very painful, getting out of bed was excruciating. The doctors was booked out for a week or so. But finally made it in there. ( I didnt rush to the DR, as I know there is not much they can do. And $$$)
My advice is if you are in pain a few dsys later, go to the doctor, at least they will tell you if its broken or not(maybe.). And also rest untill no more pain. I had broken ribs where the cartilidge meets the bone. Took nearly 2 months to get better, I could still feel the soft tissue bruising 6months later when in the gym. Rest was the key to recovery. But difficult when you are itching for a ride. Hope this helps

Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Mr.Quint said:


> (Whoops) different than a bruised rib, but it took like 6 weeks to stop hurting, and a bruise would have been faster. I didn't bother going for an X-ray because there's not really any treatment. I was back riding after 2-3 weeks, but gingerly. I couldn't sleep on my right side for over a month.
> 
> Good luck. Don't push it more than you should.


I bruised my ribs 2x last year. My left side in March on my road bike and my right side in June on my mtn bike.At least I think I bruised my ribs.

I did some calling and reading on the interwebs and found out that for a bruise, bruised ribs or cracked ribs the treatment goes like this...

1) You eat it and yell some expletives..and your friends laugh at your epic dusting...
2) You go to see doctor and pay through the ass
(You pay through your ass 3x if you have to go to the ER)....
3) The doctor moves you around, says "Yup, uh-huh and hmmm", alot, while asking questions....
4) Docotor orders x ray....xray inconclusive...
5) Doctor orders MRI...says ah ha, and uh huh a lot...
5a) Even if you have insurance, assuming they will pay for an ER visit in the first place...( if a clinic is open in Botswana while you are in the ER, they say you should have gone there!) By this point, your ass is out of money and you have to get 4 or 5 friends to help pay through their asses as well as you through yours...
6) The doctor tells you to go home and do a RICE type routine (Rest Ice Compression Elevation, except here it would be Immobilization. I know that spells RICI, and that sounds stupid so, RICE....for FREE..until pain goes away...

So I saved several buttloads of money x2 by doing the rest, ice and compression deal...and began stretching after about 3 weeks...oh and I rode everywhere while I healed too. I just slowed up a bit and was a little more cautious..

Yes it hurt like hell when I moved certain ways, so I did my best to not move those certain ways. See how smart I is? 

Obviously if a bone was sticking out or I was coughing up my intestines I would have seen a doctor, but for a bad boo-boo, which is what a bruised or cracked rib is...


----------



## madaxc (Aug 6, 2011)

Mr.Quint said:


> (Whoops) different than a bruised rib, but it took like 6 weeks to stop hurting, and a bruise would have been faster. I didn't bother going for an X-ray because there's not really any treatment. I was back riding after 2-3 weeks, but gingerly. I couldn't sleep on my right side for over a month.
> 
> Good luck. Don't push it more than you should.


Same here. Hurt my ribs playing Lacrosse and basically assumed it was cracked vs bruised. Recovery time basically confirmed it. Not a lot of sense going to sit in emerge for god-knows how long to have a doctor say "yep, it's cracked" and prescribe me painkillers I'm not going to take. Let it heal, listen to your body. (and try not to laugh or sneeze! haha)


----------



## RallyPunx (May 5, 2009)

I don't know, but when I fractured two ribs, I could not even talk it was so painfull. Even breathing hurt like hell. I fractured my collarbone and had an AC separation on the same crash and the fractured ribs hurt ten times worse than the other injuries. Maybe you guys have not experienced a fractured rib.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Good info on this thread. Fell today on a techy section and landed sideways with my elbow tucked into my side. Hurt like a ***** and I still had about 6 miles to go. Right now I'm taking 2 ibuprofen every 6 hrs but it still hurts to breathe deep, bend down, sit up, etc. I guess I'm off the bike for awhile. This same trail gave me a dislocated elbow two years ago, so I guess it hates me.

Edit: I'm now 5 weeks into the healing process and it's slowly getting better. I, too, had X-rays that came back negative (for fracture) but I'm wondering if the radiologist whiffed because they still hurt quite a bit. I'm assuming he/she did. I went and saw a sports-med MD only to have her tell me to alternate max doses of Aleve and ES Tylenol. That's about it. I've ridden a couple times since the incident and I always hurt the next day, but hey, it will eventually heal.


----------



## RiotMTB (Sep 3, 2010)

I have bruised ribs, I have cracked ribs, I have fractured ribs (with a punctured lung). They all hurt the same. No treatment for the ribs other than rest (lung had to be reinflated on the puncture/collapse case). I finished the rides in all cases.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

You may have separated an intercostal muscle, as well. I went over once years ago and landed against a tree inverted and then dropped to the ground. I won't forget that one. Broke one and separated two intercostals.
Hurt like the dickens when just existing, but not much can be done 'cept waiting.
I feel for ya.


----------



## DWphoto (May 10, 2012)

Last night went down pretty hard. Pedal clipped a rock and sent me for a ride over the bars. Landed right on some rocks. Popped right back up. Had to take a min to catch my breath. Grabbed my bike hiked back up the hill and road home..picked up some pretty bad rock rash on my chest. laying, laughing, coughing, etc. Suck at the moment. Did pretty much the same thing a about 2 months ago. Was just Cruisin down a trail i have ridden probably 40 times in last 2 year. 

Going to rest up and get back out there. I've put down about 450 miles this year so far and gone down hard twice pretty much the same exactly way. I don't feel like i was being careless or over my head either time I've crashed. I guess everyone runs out of talent at some point. Any of you guys running any chest elbow pads?

I feel like they are just going to be way too hot for mostly XC riding. Better than hot getting mangled and RICE'ing as ProfGumby described lol thank you for making me lol and hurt. 

See ya in the dirt.


----------



## cigarette1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Fractured a lower right side rib in my shifter-kart. First practice on a race day, I took one of the curbs to hard. I felt it a bit, but then went on to drive the second practice and two heats before I said something is not right. Hurt like hell getting in and out of bed and just. Went to the Dr, got X-ray reveling a fracture. Doesn't matter who you are ... 6-8 weeks to heal.

Although deep breathing feels like something you don't want to do, DO IT. It will prevent a buildup of fluids in your lungs which could turn into pneumonia.

G


----------



## Ob1Hoagie (Jun 11, 2004)

*Six weeks ago...*

I bit it in Colorado at Phils World. I didn't realize at the time how banged up I was. I just thought I probably busted my shoulder somehow and knocked the wind out of myself. I hiked the 5 miles back to the trailhead as I couldn't put any weight on my left side. Two guys helped me push the bike the last 2 miles and load the bike on my truck. I drove 50 miles to the ER in Durango to get checked out. And yes, I do have health insurance.

They did an MRI on me and found the following:

1. Seven broken ribs on my left side... not cracked, as I've done that before, these were broken.
2. Broken collarbone (in place not dislocated).
3. Left lung was 30% collapsed.
4. AC joint on my shoulder has a class 2 separation.
5. I have not had my rotater cuff checked yet but I will get that checked out in a couple of weeks when I start PT.

I had a chest tube put in and an epideral put in my back. I was in the hospital 6 days. My wife bought a lazy boy recliner for me and I slept in that that 3 weeks. I HIGHLY recommend the lazy boy if you can afford it. ;-)

The biggest issue I have right now is a limited range of motion in my shoulder and my back gets really sore if I sit for long periods of time. I'm hoping that both issues can be addressed once I start physical therapy.

B/t/w nothing is done for broken or cracked ribs... you just deal with it.


----------



## arctic84 (May 27, 2013)

does it ever go back go feeling normal after cracking or breaking? I just fractured my elbow n some ribs this past Sunday and I can feel the ribs with movement n deeper breaths.. lol just wanna see from other peoples experience if there's a chance i won't have to feel pressure from the ribs during deep breaths the rest of my life


----------



## meerkite (Oct 26, 2011)

arctic84 said:


> does it ever go back go feeling normal after cracking or breaking? I just fractured my elbow n some ribs this past Sunday and I can feel the ribs with movement n deeper breaths.. lol just wanna see from other peoples experience if there's a chance i won't have to feel pressure from the ribs during deep breaths the rest of my life


I broke my ribs where the bone meets the cartildge, Took about 10months for the soft tissue damage to not be sore anymore, Would still hurt after 6months when I was in the gym. If you are only in the first week, unfortunately its going to get worse before it gets better, Try see a doctor if you can, at least they can tell you if its broken or not and you will know how to treat it. broken ribs are so painful. Getting out of bed is the worst. goodluck.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

Ouchy, how can I post anything meaningful after this.... wish you well.
Everybody on this thread probably has had similar and different injuries to the ribs.
They all hurt like hell. If you do not cringe when you breathe in, you definitely do not have the same extent as others. Yes, all people have different pain thresholds. All the soft tissue damage that can happen vs broken or fractured can actually be much worse than a break. I had bruised ribs in high school. Today I had a bad wipeout and I am in same pain, think a stem or handlebar in the chest at 26MPH. People that say "oh I just keep riding", well, if your Achilles is not attached to your foot, you don't go walking, if you cant breathe, you cant ride.
Yes, in time you will be just fine. Back to normal, whatever that is for you



Ob1Hoagie said:


> I bit it in Colorado at Phils World. I didn't realize at the time how banged up I was. I just thought I probably busted my shoulder somehow and knocked the wind out of myself. I hiked the 5 miles back to the trailhead as I couldn't put any weight on my left side. Two guys helped me push the bike the last 2 miles and load the bike on my truck. I drove 50 miles to the ER in Durango to get checked out. And yes, I do have health insurance.
> 
> They did an MRI on me and found the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## dickeydoo (May 11, 2007)

I will add if you don't know hug /squeeze a pillow when sneezing it really helps!


----------



## pharmaboy (Nov 11, 2005)

I do love to read a thread with no stupid stuff in it. 

Only addition, is that I bought a wedge pillow from the medical supplies place and slept on that - it makes sure you can't roll over and is terrible the first 2 or 3 nights, but you will get used to it. It also helps for shoulder injuries for the same reason.

Analgesia - important at night, especially so if you catch a cold, because the lack of deep breathing stops your chest from clearing, and you also tend to avoid coughing. You need to see a dr at the first sign of chest infection for serious pain relief . 

Don't bother with an X-ray n less someone suspects pneumothorax .

Just for bragging rights - I break a rib nearly every year - last one was going down a rock garden behind the seat, and smashed chest into seat. Didn't even fall off, but didn't sleep well for over a month - so lame!!!!


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

dickeydoo said:


> I will add if you don't know hug /squeeze a pillow when sneezing it really helps!


 I was never told about this! I will try it, doubt I will carry a pillow around, but at home, I will keep one nearby. I need couple aleve just to breathe, and ow the sneeze or cough! Good luck all!


----------



## Dooman (Jun 29, 2012)

I can tell you from first hand experience that if you think you may have cracked or broken a rib go to the hospital. I took a bad spill on some concrete landed flush on my right side at high speed and it felt like I had been shot with a gun through the right side of my chest. Took a few minutes to breathe again and then I rode home, SLOWLY.

Went immediately to the hospital and they said 3 fractured ribs and a pneumo thorax, which a void or space in your chest cavity typically caused by partial deflation of your lung, in my case due to a fractured rib possibly piercing the lung. Had to stay in the hospital for 2 days because they wanted to make sure the void, which was only rated at 10%, didn't get any worse.

The real danger with ribs and lung injuries is that it can get much worse if not monitored, it could potentially lead to cardiac problems. With good health insurance from my wife's job I said "do what needs to be done". I'd feel awful stupid if I died from crashing on my bike.

Bottom line, you only get one chance to be safe, if you blow it you could be screwed.

That all happened 2 weeks ago, still dealing with pain in ribs and shoulder. Sleeping is fitful at best and sneezing is unbelievably painful.

I broke my wrist too, on the left side, must have happened when the bike hit the ground and my hand was still locked onto the grip. Scaphoid fracture, not a huge deal but surgery required to put a screw into the 2 pieces of bone.

I guess I've got my purple heart for biking I just wish it happened somewhere more adventurous, like in the actual mountains bombing down some awesome trail.

Maybe next time...


----------



## Ob1Hoagie (Jun 11, 2004)

Doorman above is correct even if you think you aren't hurt that bad definitely get it checked out as you might have a high tolerance for pain and could be seriously injured and not realize it.

When I cracked my ribs on the right side 15 years ago it healed back without any noticeable difference. After breaking 7 ribs on my left side 2.5 months ago things are healing well. The only thing that I notice is the ribs that were broken under my left shoulder blade tend to get sore after sitting or driving for long periods of time. I'm hoping that this goes away in another month or so ! : ) Btw I'm 50 years old....


----------



## pharmaboy (Nov 11, 2005)

Dooman said:


> I can tell you from first hand experience that if you think you may have cracked or broken a rib go to the hospital. I took a bad spill on some concrete landed flush on my right side at high speed and it felt like I had been shot with a gun through the right side of my chest. Took a few minutes to breathe again and then I rode home, SLOWLY.
> 
> Went immediately to the hospital and they said 3 fractured ribs and a pneumo thorax, which a void or space in your chest cavity typically caused by partial deflation of your lung, in my case due to a fractured rib possibly piercing the lung. Had to stay in the hospital for 2 days because they wanted to make sure the void, which was only rated at 10%, didn't get any worse.
> 
> ...


Man, that's a big crash!

There is a vast difference between what most of us get with a single cracked rib, versus multiple displaced and pneumo thorax.

Having had friends suffer the full monty - the difference was stratospheric , and it was immediately obvious that not only hospital was required but ambulance. Annoying single undisplaced fractures are the sort you start to think you may have broken a rib a day or 2 later ie it presents as a minor injury in the first place.

My understanding as to why a lot of minor pneumothorax s are missed is because of concomitant injuries - ie patient has come in with multiple traumas, which take the focus, when the PT is symptomless.

BTW, the scaphoid is not minor, it's a major PITA, with relatively high failure rates of union. You only have 7 to 10 days to get the surgery done - so act now, and all the best.


----------



## thrill21 (Aug 27, 2013)

ayden said:


> Took a spill today on my side at Hawes, and afterwards the lower-right rib area was sore but I felt fine to complete the rest of the ride. It wasn't until just after the ride I realized certain movements hurt like hell - getting into my truck, bending down, and especially coughing. Sneezing is agony.
> 
> So, that said, I'm curious if anyone has experienced cracking a rib and still being able to complete their ride, or would it be completely obvious that its cracked when it happens?


 I broke 3 ribs and had to walk my bike out of the trail. did that 2 weeks ago now, tried riding last night and hill climbing was way too much for me. Couldn't breath properly etc. When i got x rayed, Doc said 4-6 weeks recovery, that being said, I think he's bang on with 6 weeks. Damn, worse part is were coming in to fall time here and it gets cooler at night and darker outside, hopefully it will be a nice hot fall!


----------



## forge197 (Apr 18, 2007)

I've broken and bruised ribs in the past, most recent was a break and I didn't ride after I fell, too much pain hobbled back and was a mess for a week and then slowly got better, poor sleep for about 3 or 4 weeks and all good after 6 its been 7 weeks now and the pain is all gone and feel the same as I did pre-crash.

Was surprised how much I couldn't do with a broken rib even walking was painful, it floored me really and you are conscious to try and keep deep breathing to avoid fluid build up, I managed not to sneeze for over two weeks special the first time for sure


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

ProfGumby said:


> I bruised my ribs 2x last year. My left side in March on my road bike and my right side in June on my mtn bike.At least I think I bruised my ribs.
> 
> I did some calling and reading on the interwebs and found out that for a bruise, bruised ribs or cracked ribs the treatment goes like this...
> 
> ...


^ that was epic! Too bad it hurts too laugh right now! but what's more pain hahaha


----------



## soulshaker (Sep 23, 2013)

Just got out of the hospital for my major spill. Several ribs broken in multiple places front and back, 20% collapsed lung w/pneumothorax, grade 3 AC separation. No way was I not going to the ER. Miracle I walked out of the hospital after 2 and a half days of recovery. Pain subsided somewhat to manageable levels. Initially, morphine and dilaudid didn't touch it. Sleep is the b!tch. No way to find a comfortable spot. New Bronson cc came away without a scratch. Lucky me.


----------



## pharmaboy (Nov 11, 2005)

Heh, if you can sleep on your back without pain, get a sleeping wedge from a medical supplies place - they are just a foam wedge about 3 feet wide, 3 feet long that taper to a wedge. They prop you up in bed, and are often used for pneumonia patients etc.

Take a bit of getting used to, but after a couple of nights you will be fine - it will stop you from turning over in bed and therefore staying on your back, and hopefully getting much better sleep.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

Well here is mine. 4 days ago riding local trail, coming in too hot into the corner my front wheel washed out under me. Bike slipped sideways, i went straight down to the ground. Landed on my elbows or so i thought. Bandaged myself and finished the ride. At Home taking shower i noticed gashes in both my elbows. Went to doc and had it stitched. 7 stitches left one 3 stitches right. No more issues that day. Now next morning was different story. Could barely get out of bed. I felt pain acros where abdomen meets chest, just at the bottom of ribs. I can breathe ok, can take a deep breath with bit of pain but coughing and snezing hurts. Fourth morning in feels about the same, dont really see improvement. Now i have friend from europe coming to visit and ride in 5 days. I am sure my elbows will be fine by then but worried about my rib pain. Bad timing.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

timing is always the worse!


----------



## jpc111 (Jun 30, 2004)

I was doing some trail maintenance yesterday. I was standing on a bridge using a sickle bar trimmer. I stepped to the side of the bridge, a rotten board let loose, I fell backwards, stumbled down a hill and landed hard on my left side. It knocked the wind out of me. I finished trimming and blowing off the trail. I started walking out out the woods and the adrenilene started to wear off. It was a tough walk back. I got home, took a shower and the pain got the worse. I went to the local walk in clinic and was diagnosed with at least one cracked rib, maybe 3. Feeling better the next day, deep breathing feels ok, coughing not so good! I have been down this road before, I should be ready for fall riding.


----------



## stoplight (Mar 8, 2009)

couple weeks ago misjudged a small dip in the trail while carrying to much speed, spread eagle landing on my right side, ankle, calf, hip, ribs and thankfully hard elbow pads. Had a hard time catching my breath...felt like a kick from a mule. Got my wits about me and figured I had some time to get down off the mountain before the real pain kicked in. Made it back to the village and eventually had my wife and my riding partner's wife pick me up..While waiting I remembered the peanut butter and jelly sandwich my wife made and stuck in my hydration pack...while waiting made my way to the little general store and 32 oz cold coors and small bag of Lays. I will remember that sandwich, that beer and those chips and the pain mounting in my ride side for a long time to come. Eventually made the ER in Mammoth, nice place, not to busy..xrays taken, ultrasound of lungs...doc says probably a fracture, lungs in good shape. He wrote up a scrib for Percocet and said I would thank him later. While nurse wrapped my chest with an ace the doc pokes his head around the corner and says, yep #9 rib fracture...maybe a few others but for sure 9. Eventually time for bed and time to lay down. I thanked the good doc then for the Percocet..oh my that pain on initial lie down was barely tolerable...mommy!!!!
been two weeks since, and got 10 nights under me without Percocet to aid in sleeping, still cannot sleep on either side but can at least move my hips about to adjust position. Took the beach cruiser out to the beach and got 6 miles without much difficulty. Doc says 4-6 weeks...I believe him.


----------



## afrizzledfry (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, I'll add my story to the list. Practicing bunny hops for cross season 10 days ago I went down hard on my right side. Finished cross practice, got X-rays the next day which were negative (I'm a physician assistant working in ortho with onsite X-ray). Initially negative. Rechecked 8 days later as the pain had worsened. Broken. Surgeon I work with confirmed it. I've ridden 20 hours, been doing all my intervals and hitting numbers without issue so I was surprised. Coughing, sneezing, laughing, and getting out of bed are the worse. First race is supposed to be in 4 weeks. Hope I can still do it. Did cross practice on Wednesday. I won't be doing that again for a few weeks. Ouch.

The thing that's annoying is I don't bunny hop barriers in races. Ever. Stupid stupid stupid.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

the pain in my memory hurts less with each story I read. lol Thanks!!!


----------



## hatfield44 (Aug 18, 2016)

Dooman said:


> I can tell you from first hand experience that if you think you may have cracked or broken a rib go to the hospital.


THIS!

I am seven weeks into recovering from a crash at the end of park season. I piled up and bounced pretty hard, did the whole gasping and grunting for a minute from what I thought was just the wind getting knocked out of me. I knew my shoulder had something hurt (broken clavicle) , but thought I had just knocked the wind out of myself. Had some pain in my side over bumps getting back to the lift. On the drive home (~4hrs) my side started to hurt a little more and most movement sucked.

I arrived at the hospital ~6hrs after the accident and still had pain in my side. Doctor asked what hurt. I told him my shoulder and thought I may have bruised or cracked a rib since my side hurt. Turned out I had 7 broken ribs. If it had not been for my shoulder hurting I would have at least tuffed out the first night, maybe not went to the doctor at all. I was lucky and had no internal damage, but the doctor told me that with a hard impact, a pulmonary edema is very likely and you basically drown in your own juices if nothing is done. He also said if the pain induces shallow breathing or limits full deep breaths that pneumonia is very likely to occur.

A night in the hospital, some radioactive dye, and a whole lot of opiates; then I was on my home. The doctor told me that keeping up deep breathing was the most important thing to help stave off pneumonia setting in. Doctor instructed me to breathe deep, eat pain pills, and just sit around. After a few weeks sleeping sitting up and binge watching anything remotely interesting between the nods I was feeling better. At about 4 weeks I could lay down again (on the opposite side) and at about 5 weeks I no longer dreaded the sensation on needing to sneeze or hiccup.


----------

